# MN Ducks



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Hello, I am new to Duck hunting so I have a few questions that I think people on this site can answer for me. I am taking a duck hunting trip to MN near the cities, and was wondering where I should go? I am staying in the cities because of the availability of hotels in the area. What am I suppose to look for? Do I just find a pond and set up my half doz floating black duck decoys and my three brand new never used blue bill decoys and hope for the best? I am anticipating dozens of ducks to shoot at and can't wait! I just bought a brand new triple barrel 410 that shoots 100,000 ft/sec so distance isn't a factor for me. It is custom built by Decoyer on this site. Also, I have an air craft carrier for a boat so a good size pond is a necessity. It is equipped with hundreds of desert tan camo nets that I got from the Fargo Army surplus store at a low price. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. You can email me at www.groundpoundingducksince1981.com

Thank you and have a wonderful hunting season.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Slow day at work?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Can I get back the time I wasted reading this diarrhea?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

yep very slow....


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Blue Plate said:


> Can I get back the time I wasted reading this diarrhea?


sure what is your time worth?


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

That darn Decoyer can make damn near anything from scratch......


----------



## coolrider (Sep 28, 2007)

Bring a boat, just don't bust the roost.

Also, it is a good idea to tip the cab driver.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:beer:


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

AWESOME, LMAO :beer: :beer:


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Great post!! Can i go with u! Hey maybe ask timmy if he wants to come, then we can also take in a twins playoff game!! HAHA


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

> triple barrel 410 that shoots 100,000 ft/sec


No way! I've got that same one, I love it. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Booster said:


> Also, I have an air craft carrier for a boat so a good size pond is a necessity. It is equipped with hundreds of desert tan camo nets that I got from the Fargo Army surplus store at a low price. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. .


HAHA. I saw a few carriers headed west on 94 today, found myself saying WTF?! a number of times.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

jwdinius1 said:


> Great post!! Can i go with u! Hey maybe ask timmy if he wants to come, then we can also take in a twins playoff game!! HAHA


Did you and Avery see Timmy's Pronghorn? that thing is huge!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Funny stuff...I needed the laugh!


----------



## wing dam (Oct 5, 2007)

Flick said:


> Booster said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I have an air craft carrier for a boat so a good size pond is a necessity. It is equipped with hundreds of desert tan camo nets that I got from the Fargo Army surplus store at a low price. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. .
> ...


We are bringing our carrier for one reason.

It is our carrier, we need the space to haul layout blinds and FB goose dec's.


----------



## sharpmuskrat (Jan 5, 2007)

Your certainly well equipped for cutt'en ducks in Minnesota?, but just go with on ole' Nodak trick, spinning wing decoys two or three, and a vortex. This will enable you to sell the rest of your equipment, travel much lighter. A few pointers though, always hunt up wind from a large decoy spread,( so you can shoot their swing). Hunt with the wind in your face , this allows the fowl to float back to your blind, after they are downed , reduces retrival stress. Bring at least a 1mill. candle power spot lite, these work great to detour other hunters that get to close , at decoy time. Locals will at least give you 80yrds, if beamed in the eyeballs twice, usally makes for a good Minnesota welcome disscussion. The most important thing to remember though, is that your Swan tag is not good in this state, Minnesotans have trouble distinguishing them from bald eagles and pelicans, and some other white bird called a trumpeter which only migrate to Minnesota, they aviod all other states, thus our DNR forbids the practice. Have a safe trip, aviod road right-aways-jump shooting, this practice knocks down the ditch weed, that is harvested by conservation officers for the annual waterfowl regulations & synopsis party.


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

Just remember when you come over to MN fishing to leave your cane pole, 8" bobber and straw hat at home. Oh take the piece of straw outta your mouth too it is embarassing.


----------

